# Topics > Conversational AI >  ParlAI, software platform for dialog research, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Website - parl.ai

----------


## Airicist

"ParlAI: A new software platform for dialog research"

by Jason Weston, Alexander Miller, Will Feng
May 15, 2017

----------

